# 2.7t issue, please help



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

I've had an issue that I haven not been able to figure out so please help if you can. C5 allroad 2.7t, car bogs on acceleration close to and past half throttle but runs fine when MAS is unplugged. I have tried 3 mass air flow sensors with the same result. Car does not throw a code but I noticed that when the mas is plugged in I can not turn off the traction control. Like I said the car runs great when mas is unplugged. I don't have vag com so any input is helpful. Thanks


----------

